# Deductible



## Marzena

The amount you pay for covered health care services before your *insurance* plan starts to pay.
How do you say DEDUCTIBLE in Polish??? I could only find it as "odliczenie od podatku," but nothing as an insurance term.


----------



## Marzena

OK, znalazlam wyrazenie FRANSZYZNA. Czy uzywa sie tego slowa w Polsce?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wygląda na to że pytasz o dwie różne rzeczy.
Z wikipedii: *Franszyza* (zwane klauzulą umowną) – postanowienie umowy ubezpieczenia przerzucające na ubezpieczającego część poniesionej szkody. 
Popularne „odliczenie od podatku” to myląca nazwa „odliczenia od dochodu kwoty wolnej od podatku”, czyli nie to samo. 

Twoja ”franszyzna„ więc to jeszcze coś innego, chociaż mogłaby ona być tą kwotą, którą można odliczyć od dochodu.


----------



## jasio

Marzena said:


> The amount you pay for covered health care services before your *insurance* plan starts to pay.
> How do you say DEDUCTIBLE in Polish??? I could only find it as "odliczenie od podatku," but nothing as an insurance term.


If I understand correctly, it's "udział własny":

Deductible - Wikipedia
Udział własny – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


----------



## Marzena

Dziekuje! Franszyzna to pomylka, mialam na mysli franszyze czyli udzial wlasny.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Marzena said:


> Dziekuje! Franszyzna to pomylka, mialam na mysli franszyze czyli udzial wlasny.


Ale właściwie to o wyjaśnienie którego słowa ci chodziło?


----------



## Marzena

"Deductible" w odniesieniu do ubezpieczen, a nie do podatkow.


----------

